
Apple's Texas Hold'em is back To celebrate AppStore's 10 year anniversary - rock_artist
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/texas-holdem/id284602850
======
Cenk
Amusingly enough I couldn’t find it through searching the app store for “Texas
Hold em”. Nicely illustrates what many developers have been complaining about
for quite a while.

------
burgerzzz
Went to download, and it's 1.5GB!!!

~~~
chris5745
Maybe it’s the graphics? That is massive!

I’d like to see a lightweight card playing app for playing games with people
physically near me. I don’t know how popular that would be, but I’d play it.

~~~
techslave
for people physically near you it’s a lot more fun to use actual cards

~~~
d-sc
Better yet. Stack your phones in a pile on the table and don’t look at them
the entire game.

------
obenn
I used to love this game and totally forgot about this! This is awesome!

